# Jumbo Pygos



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Just thought I would post some pics from my collection. Wishing everyone a Happy Holiday! Enjoy.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

glad u decided to take my advice and show off ur collection







ill be down there i think the 5th and 6th of january for drill so ill drop u a pm or give u a call







post more pics!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wow!


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

How big? How many? & what kind?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

O M G


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

feeding vid with a human child please..


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

all i remember is he has a 13 inch tern in there and sum big pirayas


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Monsters,they are looking great.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

13....... 9-13" Ternetzi
3......... 12" Piraya
3......... 8-10" caribe
6......... 5-8" reds


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

When are you going 2 make a







video of those monsters


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

holy crap those are some big boys!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Nice and thick too!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Monsters!!!!!


----------



## stevo (Oct 20, 2004)

try and spot the piraya - haha


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Beautiful shoal









Thanks for sharing the


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Any stray cats around in your neighbourhood?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

nice...how about a full tank pic....looking good


----------



## piranhaluva (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

lol, it looks like they dont move much because theres that one with the same chinple in the front which only moved a little in all the pictures

Nice fish though, There monsters!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice fish.







How long have you had the bigger ones?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WHOOOO! Those are some seriously nice pygos! Full tank shots?


----------



## jmvs (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, that's unbelievable man, what do you do to keep the agression level down?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

They pygo king lives on...........Looks nice Arnold.....


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i dunno if this will make him mad but imma post a few pics he sent me







just cause his tank is amazing


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

how big is the one with a chimple? that one looks like the badass of the group.... And he loves the camera.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

to ya


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Looks great!

I luv those terns!!!
Still got the Memphis Tern?


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

where's the full tank shot?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thats a badass setup!! how many pounds do you feed per day to keep them from eatin eachother and what are they mainly eating? god i would hate to owe you money...


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

Are these the ones?Because they are incredible


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

thats a nice shoal arnold


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

amazing!


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

whats that thing on one of the p's chin....looks like a birth mark or something


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

sassyV said:


> whats that thing on one of the p's chin....looks like a birth mark or something


It's called a chimple. They are an inflamation from rubbing, but they are nothing serious and they go away.

Awesome shoal Hollywood! It's amazing!


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, that is incredible.








They look very peaceful with all very nice fins.
Forget about a human child, throw your neighbor and your boss in their and make a video.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm jelous







and it's a awsome tank


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

Just go through the first set of pics pressing spacebar. It looks like they are swimming!

Obviously, nice collection


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

HOLLYWOOD,

Big Boys, I do not even see there any 5 inchers.

Anyway what is the size of that tank + equipment that it is run (filters, lighting) + maintenance routine (water changes).

I can see the tank is overstocked. It very likely is not possible to grow real plants in there?

Regards,


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice Hollywood. Those arent breeders are they?


----------

